#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Avolites Pearl TIGER

## Hobbes

Net gezien op Controllux: De Pearl krijgt na een grote broer ook een kleinere...





> Avolites zal de laatste in de Pearl serie 
> (resp. Avolites Pearl 2008  Avolites Pearl Expert) introduceren in september op de Plasa show in Londen.
> De nieuwe tafel gaat de naam - Pearl Tiger  dragen.
> De Pearl Tiger is een krachtige, gestroomlijnde 10 roller playback versie van Avos bestaande lichttafel range.
> 
> 
> De Avolites Pearl Tiger is bedoeld voor een wijde range aan sectoren en applicaties.
> De Pearl Tiger is perfect voor-kleine theaters Conferentie zalen Scholen  kleine tot middelgrote Producties Tours ConcertzalenDiscotheken en Nachtclubs, aldus Avolites.
> 
> ...

----------


## JeroenVDV

Zou de Pearl TIGER hardware-matig vergelijkbaar zijn met de Pearl Expert (Embedded XP-achtig) of met de 2008 (enorm verouderde hardware)?

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Lijkt er zéér sterk op dat deze Pearl Tiger gebaseerd is op het Pearl Expert platform.... dus een PC-moederbord met Windows XP Embedded....

- Playbacks groeperen per 10.... is iets uit de Expert... (de oude Pearls hebben ze per 15...)

- Het eenvoudig toevoegen van een Playback Wing.... waarschijnlijk via USB... wijst er ook op dat er een PCtje in zit....



Pearl 2000 / 2004 / 2008 is inderdaad een zéér oud hardware-platform.... maar het werkt wel.... en is nog altijd minder crash-gevoelig dan een PC.... al is WinXP natuurlijk de stabielste Windows versie ooit...

Maar ik denk dat Avolites nu volledig aan het overschakelen is naar het Windows XP Embedded platform... met toevoeging van controls & Input/Output via USB.... (beetje vergelijkbaar qua opbouw met Maxxyz, Hog iPC, ...)

----------


## JeroenVDV

Hi Wouter,

Zo dacht (en hoopte) ik er ook over. Andras van Controllux denkt ook dat het gaat om een klein broertje van de Expert, en dus gebaseerd op moderne PC-hardware en Windows XP.

Dit betekent overigens ook dat er zeer waarschijnlijk D4-mogelijkheden/functies komen, net als in de Pearl Expert.

----------


## axs

Ik snap niet goed dat iedereen zich hier druk maakt om het 'verouderde' hardware platform van de pearl. 
Het heeft zich tot nog toe redelijk bewezen, dus ja... en hoor ik hier verder iemand klagen over de sterk verouderde hardware waar bv een GMA op werkt???

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Ik snap niet goed dat iedereen zich hier druk maakt om het 'verouderde' hardware platform van de pearl. 
> Het heeft zich tot nog toe redelijk bewezen, dus ja... en hoor ik hier verder iemand klagen over de sterk verouderde hardware waar bv een GMA op werkt???



Ja, daar hoor ik ook af en toe mensen over klagen.

Het is heel simpel; de Pearl Expert en TIGER krijgen mogelijkheden die met de 2004/2008 nooit mogelijk waren en nooit mogelijk worden. Dat wordt mogelijk gemaakt door de nieuwe hardware.

Lijkt me duidelijk dat de GMA ook echt wel binnen enkele jaren zodanig verouderd is dat hij ofwel een nieuw broertje krijgt (met moderne hardware) of gewoon verdwijnt (lijkt me niet)?

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Zoals sommige van jullie misschien al weten: 
De Pearl Tiger komt op de markt voor een bruto prijs van  6150,-
Dit volgens de prijslijst van Fairlight. 
Toch wel gunstig? :Big Grin:

----------


## Carpjes

De Pearl Tiger zal niet het broertje van de expert worden. Het bezit nl. een boris3 bord, net zoals de pearl2004/8. Het is meer een broertje van de 2008. Op plaza draaide deze tafel op de 2008 software incl. de usb mogelijkheden.

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

ja, ik had het ook al opgemerkt.... en het verwonderd mij een beetje.... ik dacht dat ze hun eigen moederborden achter zich gingen laten en enkel nog PC-moederborden gingen gebruiken... 

toch even een verrassing....


Greetz,

W

----------


## LJ_Martijn

wat ik me nou afvraag ivm met aanschaf van nieuwe tafel of het enigste verschil het aantal faders zijn. wie kan daar meer duidelijkheid over verschaffen?

----------


## kristofb

er zitten wel wat verschillen op dan met de expert.  zoals bv geen artnet ondersteuning, minder preset faders,....

vind het een schattig dingetje.  had het hier al op de beurs gezien.  ideaal voor mijn mini showkes  :Smile:

----------


## Carpjes

Is al reeds vermeld dat dit niet een tafel is die gebaseerd is op de Expert.
Expert en Pearl zijn 2 verschillende tafels met afwijkende hardware en software.

----------


## Marc

[LEFT]Maar is hier inmiddels iemand die er daad werkelijk mee heeft gewerkt, ervaringen?
[/LEFT]

----------


## PeterZwart

Ik heb mijn twijfels over die playbackfaders.
Je moet nu volgens mij vaker met de roller rond dan bij de normale pearl's.

't liefst heb ik persoonlijk altijd zoveel mogelijk op 1 roller, zodat je zo snel mogelijk kan om-switchen. 

Kan aan mij liggen maar ik zie tegenover de 2000/2004/2008 nog niet echt een gigantisch voordeel behalve de hardware.(al weet ik niet of xp nou een groot voordeel is??)

USB is overigens wel een groot voordeel lijkt mij, makkelijk geheugenstickje aan de sleutelbos.. effe inprikken en je hebt al je shows/fixtures bij de hand.

deze discussie had ik laatst ook al met een collega..  

oude pearl 2000 hadden ze bij zijn bedrijf verkocht en er een pearl tiger voor terug gehaald, ga je er dan eigenlijks op vooruit?

----------


## JustME125

Ik heb wel wat gespeeld met de tiger (geen live werk, alleen demo's). Werkt net als de 2004 dus wat dat betreft makkelijk. Je mist inderdaad een 5-tal playbackfaders en ook 30 presetfaders bovenaan je desk. Het playbackfader tekort kun je verhelpen met een extra wing met 5 playbackfader (of je dat wil is discussiepunt). Vooral het gebrek aan presetfaders vond ik een terkortkoming. Nogmaals......ik heb alleen de demo gehad en er even mee gestoeid. Ik zou doorgaan voor de 2008 als je het prijsverschil tussen de tiger (met wing) en de 2008 ziet.

Mzzls

----------


## PeterZwart

en als je dan toch een een dubbele roller wil..

just the expert..


baas mooie tafel..

----------


## JustME125

> en als je dan toch een een dubbele roller wil..
> 
> just the expert..
> 
> 
> baas mooie tafel..



Als je dan persé een dubbele roller wil dan zul je de expert moeten nemen ja. 

Mzzls

----------


## Controller

Bijkomend voordeel van de Tiger alsmede de 2008 is dat de library volledig op de tafel zit ingebakken dus niet meer dat gezeur met floppy's.

USB is denk ik niet meer dan normaal, en zeer handig.

De wing is een toch een vreemde eend in de bijt, ik bedoel je hebt op de roller maar 10 plaatsen waar je kan schrijven, dus je zal ook een soort 5 faders roller moeten maken voor bij je Wing. 

Des al niet te min is het een mooie tafel, waarnaar ik zelf ook aan het kijken ben gezien zijn prijsklasse. Echter is een 2e handse Pearl 2004 ook voor die prijs met 15 faders maar daar mis je weer je library alsmede USB.

Welke softwareversie zit er inmiddels eigenlijk op de Tiger?

----------


## JustME125

Met een beetje geluk ga ik er volgende maand een showtje op draaien, dan laat ik het wel weten hoe het uitpakt met de 10 faders ipv 15. De wing is inderdaad wel raar omdat de roller hier niet doorloopt!

Mzzls

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Ik heb op dit moment de Pearl Tiger (+ extra wing & USB Keyboard / Standaard TFT) thuis te liggen en neem hem binnenkort mee op tour, de ervaringen komen tegen die tijd wel van mijn kant. 

Voor nu: Hij is schattig om in de gordels op de achterbank te hebben.  :Wink:

----------


## Controller

> Ik heb op dit moment de Pearl Tiger (+ extra wing & USB Keyboard / Standaard TFT) thuis te liggen en neem hem binnenkort mee op tour, de ervaringen komen tegen die tijd wel van mijn kant. 
> 
> Voor nu: Hij is schattig om in de gordels op de achterbank te hebben.



 
Hehe cute  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wat ik me afvroeg heeft de Tiger wel een Desk Lamp? De manual zegt dat zowel 2008 als Tiger hem zouden moeten hebben. Maar als ik de foto van de Tiger bekijk kan ik de connector niet terug vinden. Fairlight praat ook over een desklamp maar waar...

----------


## totally control

Als je de handleiding leest staat er sluit de desk lamp aan op de xlr links boven op de tafel.
In de handleiding staat ie ook netjes op de tekening van de tafel.
Maar als je op fotos kijkt van leveranciers dan zie je de xlr niet terug!

----------


## Controller

> Als je de handleiding leest staat er sluit de desk lamp aan op de xlr links boven op de tafel.
> In de handleiding staat ie ook netjes op de tekening van de tafel.
> Maar als je op fotos kijkt van leveranciers dan zie je de xlr niet terug!



 
Dat heb ik ook gelezen. Kijk in de manual op Pag 10 dan zie je de 2008 met linksboven de Desk lamp. Kijk je naar de Tiger op Pag 12 zie je geen desk lamp.

Hij zal er wel op zitten, maar er zijn nog weinig real live foto's van de tiger enkel de CAD/3DMAX tekeningen...

----------


## totally control

Op blz 115 van de handleiding staat een tekening van de tiger en daar zie ik echt geen aansluiting voor de desk lamp.

En verder in de handleiding staat echt dat de aansluiting op de voorkant moet zitten.

Misschien kan iemand die er 1 heeft staan eens kijken voor ons.

----------


## Carpjes

[FONT=Verdana]Deze zit aan de achterkant net als bij de Expert. Je zult dus een Expert desk light moeten bestellen die een XLR heeft onder een hoek van 90 graden.[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]@LJ Dwain, De tiger draait op dezelfde software als de 2008. Het is ook mogelijk om hetzelfde aantal fixtures te patchen ondanks dat je een complete faderbank mist. En bij het aansluiten van de extra wing, zal  de rollor selectie van belang zijn welke memory/chase er onder je extra playback fader zit. [/FONT]

----------


## PeterZwart

als je de nieuwe pearl 2004 hebt met het B3 mb, dan kun je er ook gewoon usb op gebruiken + dat je dan die 15 pb faders hebt en net even wat meer conventioneele kanaaltjes.

op wat voor prijs ligt een  Tiger + Wing momenteel eigenlijks?

----------


## JustME125

Tiger zit op €6000,- en de wing zit rond de €800,- meen ik. Pin me dr niet op vast maar die prijzen heb ik voorbij zien komen.

Mzzls

----------


## RePo

Iemand al een keer gestoeid met deze tafel??

----------


## JustME125

Over twee weken waarschijnlijk. Er was iemand hier die m al gebruikt had meen ik.

Mzzls

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Inmiddels al een tourklus gedraaid op de Tiger en opzich is het een prima tafel zoals we van de pearl gewend zijn. Niet grote verschillen kunnen merken, eerlijk gezegd heb ik het idee of is de tiger nét wat sneller dan een 2000/2004, maar dat durf ik niet met zekerheid te zeggen. In plaats van 60 schuifjes heb je 30, in plaats van 15 playbackfaders heb je er 10. (Ik heb er een sidewing bij voor 5 extra playbacks). Het extra TFT'tje erbij kan handig zijn voor je legends en etc. Er wordt een standaard/beugel bijgeleverd, echter is er geen plaats op de tafel zelf om deze eraan te bevestigen. Zo lang zijn de voeding/VGA kabels ook niet die standaard aan het scherm zitten, dus je bent erg beperkt in waar je je scherm plaatst. 


Voor de rest, prima tafel om een rock&roll show op te doen. Vrijdag heb ik hem weer mee, misschien dat ik dan tijd vind om wat foto's ervan te maken. Dan typ ik mijn verdere bevindingen van de tafel wel, gezien ik er dan ook wat uitgebreider op werken kan.

----------


## JustME125

Eindelijk is het dan zover....morgen komt ie binnen op de zaak en vrijdag krijg ik hem onder mijn neus geduwd. Nu even een vraag (met name aan Christiaan Visser omdat ie m al kent). Volgens de verkoper kun je op de tiger gebruik maken van virtuele preset handles (de 30 schuiven bovenaan de desk die je dus mist t.o.v de 2008). Ik kan dus alleen niet echt vinden hoe ik die vituele preset handles kan gebruiken (volgens de verkoper moest je dan op een knop drukken, maar welke wist ie zo ook niet). Heeft iemand hier een idee van? Ik verwacht zelf dat je de Avo Knop moet indrukken om die vituele handles te kunnen gebruiken. Ik zou dan dus die 30 missende schuiven aan kunnen spreken met de 30 schuiven die ik wél heb terwijl ik een knop (ik denk dus de Avo knop) indruk.

Ik hoop dat iemand deze functie al gevonden heeft.

Mzzls

----------


## JeroenVDV

Handleiding...

Patchen, page 9.

----------


## Christiaan Visser

[LEFT]Makkelijker kan ik 't niet maken, gewoon de Avoknop indrukken als je de dimmers aan 't patchen bent. Zoals Jeroen al naar verwees; [/LEFT]

[LEFT]*Rechtstreeks uit de handleiding:*[/LEFT]

[LEFT]_Tiger: The Pearl Tiger does not have the top_
_31-60 faders but you can still patch to_
_those handles as described below._
_This allows compatibility between_
_shows programmed on a Tiger and on_[/LEFT]
_a Pearl 2008._ 
_Patching to the top fader bank. Patch the dimmer as normal, but hold down the AVO (shift) button_
[LEFT]_while pressing the blue Swop button. The AVO button is next to the_[/LEFT]
_numeric keypad. The dimmer channel will be patched to the top fader, Press AVO with another Swop button to patch to another top fader._

En omdat ik een goed zin heb; Om tijdens de show de handles 31-60 te besturen, moet je, hoe verrassend ook, de Avoknop indrukken en gewenste handle indrukken.

----------


## ralph

> et extra TFT'tje erbij kan handig zijn voor je legends en etc. Er wordt een standaard/beugel bijgeleverd, echter is er geen plaats op de tafel zelf om deze eraan te bevestigen. Zo lang zijn de voeding/VGA kabels ook niet die standaard aan het scherm zitten, dus je bent erg beperkt in waar je je scherm plaatst.



Op de achterkant van tigertje zitten toch echt drie schroefjes, geen beugel en/of standaard voor nodig.

Mijn ervaringen met tigertje na 1 klusje en wat pielen zonder klus:
Prima tafel, niet echt snel, wel sneller dan de 2000/2k4 pearls.
Voor kleine klusjes fijne tafel!

Nu maar hopen dat mn kissie der snel is :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JustME125

> [LEFT]Makkelijker kan ik 't niet maken, gewoon de Avoknop indrukken als je de dimmers aan 't patchen bent. Zoals Jeroen al naar verwees; [/LEFT]
> 
> 
> [LEFT]*Rechtstreeks uit de handleiding:*[/LEFT]
> 
> [LEFT]_Tiger: The Pearl Tiger does not have the top_
> _31-60 faders but you can still patch to_
> _those handles as described below._
> _This allows compatibility between_
> ...



Inderdaad had ik in de manual al gevonden hoe ik de handles 31-60 kon patchen in de manual. Alleen kon ik niet echt vinden hoe ik ze op de Tiger kon aanspreken vandaar mijn vraag. Maar in ieder geval superbedankt voor de snelle reacties allemaal. Deze is weer content :Smile: .

Mzzls

----------


## CyberNBD

Hier deze week ook de Tiger binnengekregen als aanvulling op de Road Hog.

Zoals al eerder vermeld issie eigenlijk nagenoeg t zelfde als een 2008, alleen mist er een rij faders bovenaan en een aantal masters. Qua verdere functionaliteit nog weinig verschillen kunnen ontdekken.
Functionaliteit qua usb is ook redelijk uitgebreid qua shows onderhouden, backuppen en opslaan op zowel intern geheugen als externe memory stick.

Open en dicht kan de Tiger wel net ff wat minder makkelijk. De locks rondom de bovenplaat zoals we gewoon zijn van de grotere series zitten er niet op. In plaats daarvan zitten er 3 kruiskopschroeven aan de voorkant onderaan.

Opheldering over de hardware kwesties van eerder in dit topic: er ligt gewoon een Boris3 mobo in, dus niet pearl expert based.

Wat ik overigens wel een beetje miste in de doos was de desklight  :Big Grin: 

Een paar feauteaux:
http://www.cyberdance.nl/div/pearltiger/Tiger_1.jpg
http://www.cyberdance.nl/div/pearltiger/Tiger_2.jpg
http://www.cyberdance.nl/div/pearltiger/Tiger_3.jpg

Mbt de bovenste rij faders, mijn eerste gedachte was: waarom niet gewoon die rij laten voor wat het is en gewoon de fixture pages gebruiken... voordat die allemaal vol zitten hangt er (naar mijn idee) toch al te veel licht aan voor zo'n tafeltje (4x30 fixtures/conventioneel channels).
Conventioneel op een page en intelli op de andere en je komt een heel eind.

----------


## PeterZwart

ik denk omdat je dan geen direct-acces meer hebt, als je snel moet ingrijpen ben je vrijwel al meteen te laat lijkt mij.

----------


## CyberNBD

Ik bedoel op de tiger he.  Daar heb je sowieso de bovenste rij faders niet, dus dan kan je wel gaan rommelen om fixtures onder die handles te zetten, maar qua acces-tijd zal het niet veel uitmaken qua pages.

Sterker nog een fixture page kan je laten staan op een bepaalde pagina, de avo knop moet je telkens opnieuw indrukken en ingedrukt houden.

----------


## PeterZwart

nee maar ik bedoel t volledige verhaal bij elkaar...

gewoon puur dat je de bovenste rij faders kwijt bent, denk dat dat over t algemeen al aardig beperkend is.

----------


## ralph

Ik denk dat je de mogelijkheden van de pearl niet optimal benut wanneer je je dimmers, ook die van je fixtures via die handles bedient.

Als je je showtje geprogd hebt en een spotje raakt uit positie, omdat een headje ermee kapt, of omdat een podiumpassant ( = artiest) een spotje een ram geeft, dan kan je simpelweg dat ene spotje ff uitzetten. Ga niet uitleggen hoe, staat ook allemaal netjes in de manual terug te vinden.

Was voor mij alweer poos terug op pearl, maar ben steeds meer happy met tigertje.

Die rij met faders kom ik eigenlijk alleen maar tekort wanneer ik mezelf in de penarie heb geprogd, dan ff snel een dimmertje bedienen zo, forceert je simpelweg om nog meer, en dat is echt de snelste manier ook nog, via het toetsenbord te werken.

Fotootje van tigert net uit doos, direct mee op klussie

----------


## ralph

Ik denk dat je de mogelijkheden van de pearl niet optimaal benut wanneer je je dimmers, ook die van je fixtures via die handles bedient.

Als je je showtje geprogd hebt en een spot raakt uit positie, omdat een headje ermee kapt, of omdat een podiumpassant ( = artiest) een spotje een ram geeft, dan kan je simpelweg dat ene spotje ff uitzetten. Ga niet uitleggen hoe, staat ook allemaal netjes in de manual terug te vinden.

Was voor mij alweer poos terug op pearl, maar ben steeds meer happy met tigertje.

Die rij met faders kom ik eigenlijk alleen maar tekort wanneer ik mezelf in de penarie heb geprogd, dan ff snel een dimmertje bedienen zo, forceert je simpelweg om nog meer, en dat is echt de snelste manier ook nog, via het toetsenbord te werken.

Fotootje van tigert net uit doos, direct mee op klussie.
http://www.xs4all.nl/~modje/diversen...ren2008009.jpg

Voor de critici, dit was de opbouw, de mixer van de herriemakers is ook nog compleet leeg zoals je ziet, later was het ( iets) netter.
Op dat moment had de audio meer licht werkend dan ik  :-)

----------


## JustME125

Ik heb hem van t weekend ook voor het eerst gebruikt. Kwam hagelnieuw uit de doos en moet zeggen dat ik er erg tevreden mee ben. Wat die 30 preset handles betreft die je mist.....daar moet je mee leren proggen. Je kunt wel op de 30 missende handles patchen via de AVO toets. Je kunt ze dan alleen niet onder schuiven aanroepen, wel via channel en dan het handle nummer. Werkt niet optimaal maar ik heb het gebruikt voor mijn veldverlichting en dat soort zaken. Gebruik ik toch niet onder de 36 losse schuiven, maar wel met looplichtjes en dergelijken. Zaken als blinders en ACL sets enzo kunnen er prima onder omdat je die ook niet allemaal los gaat schuiven tijdens je show maar ook onder 1 playback fader of als chaser.

Verder ben ik erg blij mee. Werkt snel, overzichtelijk en net als de 2008. Shows zijn ook volledig uitwisselbaar tussen de 2008 en de Tiger (vandaar dat je de 30 missende preset handles ook via chanel kan benaderen).

Mzzls

----------


## Controller

Ik denk dat ik deze week nog even bij Fairlight langs ga, ik tik bij Avo nu voornamelijk op 2004, 2008, Expert, en een tiger als eigen console voor kleine dingen is wel interessant. Echter voor de prijs van een Tiger is een Hog1000 ook wel interessant.

----------


## mtouch

Is er iets bekend over of je die uitbreiding ook met een ander apparaat kunt toepassen i.p.v. de wing? Iedereen heeft nog wel ergens een klein handtafeltje (analoog, danwel DMX) staan, zou mooi zijn als je dat ervoor kon gebruiken. Heeft iemand hier ervaringen mee?

----------


## moderator

Zal dan een tafeltje over USB moeten zijn, de aansluiting voor de wing is namelijk ook via USB.

----------


## Marc

Heeft iemand ook al een live foto van de tiger in flightcase met daarbij de wing?

Of komt de wing er gewoon los bij.
Avolite kan er ook een standaard (Meekel?) case bij leveren is dat wat?

grtz Marc

----------


## ralph

Een foto zal ik morgen even voor je maken, zo niet beschikbaar.
De wing heb ik er trouwens niet bij, voor mijn toepassingen zie ik de meerwaarde niet.

De flightcase die Avo meelevert is zeker een handig kissie, de sloten had ik nog niet eerder gezien, wel erg handig in de praktijk. Profiel is inderdaad insteek/meekel profiel, kunststof plaatwerk, nette foam inlay.

Uitsparingen onder de console voor desklight en groot vak in het midden, daar bewaar ik de manual en een USB stick.

Aan de achterzijde een insteekvak voor de wing, tevens een insteekvak voor het TFT schermpje.
Handzaam kissie, zoals het hoort bij een nette flightcase overprised, maar zonder kissie ben je een beul voor je tigertje!

fotootje volgt

----------


## Robbert Jan de Klerk

Ik vermoed dat de Tiger inderdaad voledig usb werkt omdat ze dit ook met de Expert hebben gedaan. Ziet er overgens wel strak uit alles in de tafel op usb. Weet van de Expert dat de fader panelen en ook de 2 playback rollers volledig op usb werken.

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

De Avolites Pearl Tiger werkt intern niet op USB zoals de Avolites Pearl Expert. 

De Avolites Pearl Tiger heeft een "gewoon" Borris 3 moederbord zoals ook de Pearl 2000(alleen de laatste series) / 2004 / 2008 / 2010 dat hebben. Dus geen USB voor uitlezing van het frontpaneel.

De Avolites Pearl Tiger heeft wel een USB-module om 2 USB-sticks aan te sluiten. De eerste stick zit intern en bevat alle personalities voor fixtures. De tweede stick kan je langs de buitenzijde inpluggen om een show te backuppen / laden of personalities te laden.

***

De Avolites Pearl Expert daarintegen is volledig gebaseerd op een PC-moederbord, en werkt volledig op USB. Hij heeft via USB het volledige frontpaneel en de DMX-uitgangen:
- USB-to-DMX-Panel 1 (DMX-Out 1 en 2 + MIDI In)
- USB-to-DMX-Panel 2 (DMX-Out 3 en 4 + MIDI Out)
- USB Master Panel
- USB Playback Panel
- USB Preset Fader Panel 1
- USB Preset Fader Panel 2
- USB Preset Fader Panel 3
- USB Program Panel
- USB Screen Panel
en dan nog wat externe USB-poorten om sticks of andere aan te sluiten...


Greetz,

W

----------

